# BoardWalk cats survive Hurricane Sandy



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

It may be wrong but one of the first things I thought of is how the ferals were doing at the boardwalk. They are an established colony for over 20 years is what Ive heard. They are making their way back and being cared for. Here are a few photos from Alley Cat Allies FB site.

Returning to the Boardwalk: Atlantic City Cats Post-Sandy | Facebook


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

yeah, a great testament to the strength and intelligence of feral cats. i heard that a security guard at one of the casinos reported that just as the storm was starting to come ashore he saw a single file line of about 25 cats heading away from the area.


----------

